# Building New Gaming Rig



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm going to build a new Gaming Rig soon with these specs:

PowerColor ATI HD 5850 1GB DDR5
Intel Core i7 920
ASUS P6T
Corsair 6GB (3x 2GB) DRR3 1866MHz
Corsair HX850W (Modular Cables)
Thermaltake Armor Steel Case
Seagate 7200.12 Barracuda 1TB
Samsung SH-S223B DvD Drive/Burner

I'm going to be using this new system mainly for gaming, looking to max out most if not all new games. Tell me what you guys think? 

Thanksray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P55/i5 750, i7 860 1156 systems seem to be better performers and more stable.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...e-i5-750-core-i7-870-processor-review-17.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And note in that same comparison the E8400 is very close.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when buying a new system today; I would opt for the i5-750 over the i7-920

the i5-750 has a second generation turbo boost which makes it faster in many games


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

i7 makes a better workstation/server CPU than a gaming CPU. I would say either an i5 750 or an E8500 would be the best choice for gaming now.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I've decided to go with these:

Intel Core i5 750
ATI PowerColor Radeon HD5850
ASUS P7P55D Pro

The ASUS P7P55D Pro has support for CrossFireX. Who knows, maybe down the track I will want to get a second HD5850.

Thanks guys


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

GamerMan said:


> I've decided to go with these:
> 
> Intel Core i5 750
> ATI PowerColor Radeon HD5850
> ...






*which motherboard model do you have now ?*


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a Gigabyte 965P-DS3P


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not be throwing that system away personally! I woulkd throw in an E8500 (bios update needed first) then make sure you have a decent cpu cooler


and overclock that puppy to 3.8ghz and you will have damn near the same performance

sell off your E6600 on ebay and the whole she-bang wont hurt the wallet


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

power supply needed with new video card for SURE

look to the Corsair 750-TX and ati 4870 the 5870 is overpriced right now!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125256





the difference in those two cards sure as heck aint worth $100.00 much less an added $200.00 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I will be needing a good Quad Core for games like Arma II and future game releases though.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

and the 5850 consumes far less power than the 4870


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

GamerMan said:


> I will be needing a good Quad Core for games like Arma II and future game releases though.






not hardly ! games still dont come close even to using what a "good" dual core has to offer! thats why the i5 is favored by gamers, it has the ability to make two cores run at overclcoked speed for gamers; does that sound like the quad is the gotta have?

spend $400.00 on your system now and you will be good for another two years!

who knows after you sell off your old video card, cpu, power supply maybe you will get away for $300.00

on the converse; a good i5 system is going to set you back $1000.00 easy / the diff in a $400.00 upgrade and a $1000.00 i5 system is not worth anywhere near $600.00 


yur call


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Mate, you've just saved me a heep of money, thank you. Can you tell me in list form what I should get?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 ($179.00)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750-TX ($119.00)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125256 ($169.00)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020&Tpk=zalman 9700 ($60.00)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020&Tpk=zalman 9700 ($127.00)




the ram you can wait on till later if you want to ? your old stuff should reclaim at least on ebay $150.00


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

use your old memory which should get you to 3.6ghz very easily


later if you want more ..........jump to the 1066ghz memory to finish things to 4.0 GHZ


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks mate I'll have a look into that now. But if I keep my current system and upgrade, there's something worrying me. Every month, 1nce or twice a month, the sound and mouse will lag every 2 seconds and this keeps happening until I restart my computer, and then it happens a month later. now I looked in the event viewer when this happens and over 20 lines of the same error show, and it says this:

Source: Cdrom
Category: None
Event ID: 15
The device, \Device\CdRom0, is not ready for access yet.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Do you have any idea what it could be?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this cooler would work for you also


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134R


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

could be your ROM drive is on the way out ?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want to go new


simply look for GA-P55-UD4P motherboard

Intel i5 750 cpu

the 4870 and 750-tx are both plenty for gaming

and this DDR3 memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145265


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106139


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

linderman said:


> could be your ROM drive is on the way out ?



regardless; its not a major issue


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna go with new system just for peace of mind


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats cool too; keep us posted with your progress


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

im gonna go with the motherboard you said , and the core i5 750 .


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

do you think i should get the the HD 4870 ? and maybe crossfirex them? that should be plenty for games like call of duty world at war and stuff at 1680x1050 ?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going to stick to buying the HD5850 
thanks for ur help and ill keep you updated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you found a HD5850? All I've seen are pre-order cards 1-2 months out.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, I've found a PowerColor ATI HD5850 1GB card that is $355 Australian Dollars online. I'm not going to purchase it until another few months though, so the price should drop considerably.


----------

